# Space shuttle emergency landing sites



## AMCKen (Aug 6, 2009)

SPACE SHUTTLE EMERGENCY LANDING SITES

lists the sites. I was told that CFS Namao, near Edmonton, was also one of the sites but it doesn't appear on this list. Has it been eliminated since the is now an army base (with working runways) and no longer an actual 'airbase'?

thanks

Ken


----------



## syscom3 (Aug 6, 2009)

Theres nothing for South America.


----------



## pbfoot (Aug 6, 2009)

I would be surprised if Namao was'nt on the list very few aerodromes have a 14000ft rwy , also Goose bay was an alternate according to LOPS's


----------

